# 12.00pm in South OZ!!



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2009)

Just hit Midnight here fellas...HAPPY NEW YEAR to ALL!!


----------



## Heinz (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy New Year Wayne!! 

Clicked over about half n hour ago.


----------



## imalko (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy New Year to all our friends from Down Under! Still some 9 and a half hours to go at the moment when I write this over here.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy New Year Wayne and everyone else!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy New Year to all of my Australian friends out there! May 2010 be a great year for all you (except during the World Cup, you can not have a great time there against Germany! )!


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 31, 2009)

16 hours to go here. Happy new year to you all.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks from Down Under fellas!!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy new year to all those down under!


----------



## DBII (Dec 31, 2009)

D*$* missed another one. Happy news years guys. 

DBII


----------



## evangilder (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy new year everyone. It'll be a while before we raise a toast, so all the best for a great 2010 to everyone!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2009)

A Happy New 2010 Year to all down under friends . Let the oncoming New Year be a great one for all of you !!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy New year fellas and Slainte'!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy New year to all here.


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy New Years!!!!!


So what's the future look like? Do we have flying cars yet?


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy New Years to all!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 31, 2009)

Now it's 2010 down under, so to all you Digger, cobbers, crab-fats, matelots, sappers and all forum members and mates, Happy twenty ten and may it be a good one for all.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey Wayne....you have a great one mate and best wishes to all at your end of this Flat Earth !


----------



## Geedee (Dec 31, 2009)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Happy twenty ten and may it be a good one for all.



You too mate.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2009)

Welcome to 2010 Guys....who is not over the line yet?


----------



## Geedee (Dec 31, 2009)

Hmmmm...lets see....6 tinnies of the Golden Nectar and 3 of my specials (double meaures in equal quantity of Sweet Vermouth, Dry Vermouth, Grand Marnier, Jack Daniels and a good shot of Angostura Bitters !!!!) and theres still 15 minutes before the dog goes mental and starts shaking with frigjht over the noise of the bl**dy fireworks !!!!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm going to Gary's house!!!!!!!


Happy NY all you backwards toilet flushers!!


----------



## Heinz (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy New Years Fellas.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 31, 2009)

HAPPY NEW YEAR GUYS!!!!!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 31, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Welcome to 2010 Guys....who is not over the line yet?



Still have 3-1/2 hours to go.


Wheels


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy new years to all my friends here! I can't remember parts of last nite


----------



## Heinz (Jan 1, 2010)

Then it was a good bloody night!!!!


----------



## KMeyrick (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy new year!

I'm in Colorado for the holidays, so I have 10 minutes until it's official.... I'm fading fast though, if I still had one more hour, I'd never see midnight!!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 1, 2010)

Heinz said:


> Then it was a good bloody night!!!!



You know it!


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 4, 2010)

Happy new year to all!


----------

